# UK Endowment policies



## rossie (5 Feb 2004)

Will be relocating back to Ireland from the UK shortly. I will be selling my property there and paying up the mortgage. That will leave me with two UK endowment policies. I am currently looking into the options for these  - surrender, sale, retention as savings policies etc. 

If I decide to continue to invest in them, what would the Irish tax implications be (if any) when they pay up? Can  anybody else who has been through the same thing advise?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (5 Feb 2004)

Surrender might be the worst option - particularly if any of them are With Profits endowments. Sale or retention might be a better bet. I don't know what the tax implications if any are though.


----------

